# Recommend me a 'summer holiday' foundation, please!



## ilexica (Feb 21, 2010)

I live in Britain so the sun is a total rarity, and I'm usually able to use NW15 matte foundations all year round. (At the moment I have studio fix powder and some EL doublewear, but I've tried tech, SFF, full coverage and moistureblend in the past). However when I go on my summer holidays I get totally screwed because my regular foundation is too heavy and too pale. I don't tan a lot but I do definitely go to NW20.

So! Can anyone recommend me some good hot climate makeup? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd really like to try some of the newer foundations since it looks like MAC has come out with so many interesting formulations since I settled on SFP for everyday. Here are the requirements:

1. Light, fresh coverage and colour adaptable as I tan,
2. Won't budge and waterproof,
3. Non oily (so I can wear sunscreen too)

Pressed powder recs would be great too - what are the mineralize powders like? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks ladies


----------



## nunu (Feb 21, 2010)

How about tinted moisturisers?? have you ever tried one? I know Laura Mercier do really good ones. And they are perfect for the summer.


----------



## ilexica (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_How about tinted moisturisers?? have you ever tried one? I know Laura Mercier do really good ones. And they are perfect for the summer._

 

I was looking at the MAC SPF15 tinted moisturiser as a possible. I'll put the LM one on my 'to try' list too. Thanks


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2010)

I really like MAC's Mineralize Satinfinish foundation in summer. It gives your skin a healthy glow.


----------



## staceb1990 (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree about the tinted moisturizers. They're more forgiving during the summer if you tan a bit, and they give your skin a freshness to it. My absolute favorite is the Studio Moisture Tint SPF 15, because I can build up the coverage a bit by layering if I need to.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 21, 2010)

I adore the Laura Mercier tinted moisturizers.  They are more of a lightweight foundation than a moisturizer as they have pretty nice light coverage.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_I was looking at the MAC SPF15 tinted moisturiser as a possible. I'll put the LM one on my 'to try' list too. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
mac's tinted moisturizer won't give you hardly any coverage. if you're looking for coverage, the laura mercier one is the way to go. the coverage is buildable with laura mercier's whereas the mac one, you can layer it on a million times and still not get much out of it.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2010)

i don't think that many foundations are waterproof... although teh revlon colour stay is what stays on me all day long no matter how hot and sweaty i get! however i think it is a little heavy perhaps for summer. i usually use a tinted moisturiser. clarins does a lovely one which gives just the right amount of coverage


----------



## paige2727 (Feb 23, 2010)

You have to try Dermolgicas sheer tint moisturiser! It is awesome!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe Face & Body foundation from Mac? Light, dewy, sheer, yet buildable. Please correct me if Im mistaken but I think its water proof too. It almost feels like a tinted moisturizer.

This is gorgeous and light when paired with MSF natural - my fave powder ever!


----------

